# Baby tears anyone?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all-

Just got 2 bunches of (possibly dwarf) baby tear -googled it it shouldn be an easy plant.

Just curious if anyone has experiences with this one? Any take on current? Right now they sat on my quiet corner with not much of water movement - will move if suggested to.

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Baby tears is an easy plant. Do you think you have Hemianthus micranthemoides? There is another plant that looks similar and is referred to as Baby tears, but it gets taller and isn't as common. Its pretty easy to tell the difference between H. micranthemoides and H. callitrichoides (the dwarf version) too. Got a pic?

Baby tears is a pretty easy plant. Thrives in medium to high lighting, doesn't really care about current IME, but it may not stay planted in alot of current when it hasn't rooted yet. Break up the bunch and plant it a few stems at a time. Its a good fore-mid ground plant.

Dwarf Baby Tears is more picky and needs high lighting, co2, and fert dosing to thrive.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think we are talking about the latter:

Will take more pictures latter tonight when i can control better the lighting


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

You have yourself some Baby Tears (H. micranthemoides) there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This plant grows wild by the bushel in my area, and I try to keep some in many tanks, but it is fairly demanding, and needs a lot of light. Water movement doesn't seem to be much of a factor.


----------

